# My 2 1/2 Snorkel....taking suggestions



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

OK today i started rerouting my air intake snorkel with 2 1/2 PVC. The 2'' has worked great ever since i done them but I've alway felt they were a little restrictive in comparison to the stock intake so I've had it on my mind to re run them with 2 1/2 for some time now.

Today i was bored and the weather was nice so i jumped on it. Heres were I'm at now. I tried to run them under the frame bar like most have been doing as of late but the 2 1/2 fittings are much larger then the 2". Even with them butted tight together theres just not enough room to run them under the bar. So i ran them around.As you can see in the pics i have room to do this, but I'm not sure i want to do it this way. I would still like to run it under the bar for less turns.I'm sure even with a few turns it's gonna breath way better then the way i had it but I'd still like to keep it as stright as i can. I could do this if i had a longer rubber hose.I could run a hose from the air box under the bar to a 90. From the 90 i would just run straight up beside my other snorkel tubes.

Anyone got a good idea were i might find a rubber house of this diameter that i could just cut to the length i want. I was thinking maybe a radiator hose for a diesel engine might be around that size?? Any suggestions? If i cant find a hose i can always run it like it is in the pics.

Nothing is glued yet. Its just stuck together.










Look how much bigger the 2 1/2" is compared to the 2"


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

that should flow.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

You could cut the fittings down to try to get it to work?
If you have about a half inch or more of area to glue them up with it should work, with good glue, being theres no pressure on it ?!?!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

well i dont know after looking at the pics again you would have to cut alot down


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

kawa650 i actually thought about cutting them down but it still looks like it would be bad close to not working. Tomorrow I'm gonna see if i can find the rubber hose( don't have a clue were to look yet) and see how that does. I may just use it like it is. It has to flow way better then before. As good as stock I'm hoping.:fingersx:

Air flow is limited by the opening in the front of the air box and the 2 1/2" pipe looks to have close to the same surface area as the stock air box opening.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what's the clear rubber hose u got goin?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

go for the radiator hose via auto parts store.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

going to a two and a half inch pipe you should flow fine assuming you are running a stock internal motor . You could always run duals .


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

trust me, steve and i just changed ours and we both felt a great increase in power and for that lil hesintation i had at the beginning is all gone now, by just using 2in but running underneath rather then around


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> what's the lear crubber hose u got goin?


Crank case vent.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

lilbigtonka said:


> trust me, steve and i just changed ours and we both felt a great increase in power and for that lil hesintation i had at the beginning is all gone now, by just using 2in but running underneath rather then around


I don't doubt that lilbigtonka. Under defiantly looks like the best way for the 2". But I'm trying to kill two birds with one stone by giving it all the air it needs now and down the road if i decide to go bigger( you never know). The 2 1/2 should be all I'll ever need....hopfully.

I know i could do the double snorkel but thought i'd try something different.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well if you know of a place that works on semi trucks stop in and see if they have some old radiator hoses, might find something that works.
Or see if a parts store will let you look around at theirs, but i dont think a regular auto parts store will have a hose the size your looking for, never hurts to see


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm curious to see how this turns out. Keep in mind that it's not a fair comparison in size in the two elbows though. The 2 1/2" elobow in the pic is a high pressure 90 and the 2 is a low pressure. (At least it appears) The high pressure fittings are a little bigger even when comparing the same size. I just changed the 90's on top of my snorkles to high pressure. Mostly because they looked better, but were also a little bigger inside diameter as well.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Something I've always done on all the intake snorkels I've made is to cut a chamfer or radius on the inside wall of the pvc in the direction of the air flow. The square cut corners cause more turbulence inside the pipe thus restricting the air flow to your air box. It may not help much but every little bit helps when you're trying to help them bad boys breath. It can be done easily with a dremel or high speed air tool. 

Sorry about the crude pic. I can draw in CAD but this was done in paint with the touch pad on my laptop while driving down the road with one knee but I think it helps get my point across.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Both are schedule 40 fittings. Heres a pic of the pipes. While its not a huge difference its still a difference. Should flow much better through the bends.You really can see the difference when you look inside the turns of the 90's


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Mathmatically it's like this
2" pipe = 12.57 sq in area
2.5" pipe = 19.63 sq in area

that's 36% more area and 36% more potential air flow increase.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Look around for some different style 90 fittings I got some from ACE that were male on one end and female on the other . The flow on these was much better than standard fittings . I am using 2'' pipe not 2 1/2 ''


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

OK done a test run with it the way you see it in the pics. Throttle response was great!! I might just leave it alone and glue it the way it sits.

Out of boredom i went ahead and changed the secondary spring too( again) this morning. I have this down to a science now and can be done start to finish in less then a hour.LOL

This time i put the Dalton plain purple in there. On the short run i done i think its gonna work really good. Helps to hold the RPMs up at lower speed but really opens up nice for higher speeds. I had the stock secondary in and it was working nicely with the EPI maroon primary abd stock clutch but after i added the VFJ Stage 3 clutch the stock secondary spring was no longer strong enough on the low end. The stage 3 clutch transfers up the sheaves at a faster rate with less RPM's then the stock clutch did so i found myself out of the power rage at lower speeds and not enough back shift. The Dalton plain purple feels good in this area what little i tested it this morning.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

*springs*

Do you still have the stock Primary spring ? I have heard the brute springs were stiffer than a Prairie spring and worked well in a Prairie . Is that true ?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes the Brute spring is a little stiffer then the Prairie spring and yes i still have mine. I also have a EPI Pink as well. One of these days I'm gonna stick it in there and see how it works with the VFJ clutch.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

If you want to get rid of the stock one PM me I will buy it


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I think I'm gonna hold on to it right now hondarecoveryman. I'm sure you could easily find a member here willing to sell one.But to tell the truth i doubt you would notice it. The EPI Pink or Maroon would be a better IMO choice if your gonna change it.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

OK glued all the PVC under the plastic. Still have to add the up stack but I'm gonna wait till i raise the other two up. I'm gonna have to go taller with all three now. If i put the 2 1/2 back in at the same height it comes in contact with the pod when i turn since its wider. So I'm just gonna raise all three to keep them even.

I also added some green bulbs to the marker lights. They look pretty cool.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the input I may just start working on my secondary clutch first .


----------



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

im curious how much more you had to cut out of the front plastic cover to get that size through, got a pic?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll get pics tomorrow.


----------



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

i appreciate it ive gota redo mine while she is down


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

OK here some pics. I ended up redoing all three. I made them a little taller then they previously was. I also added the break away rubber couplings to the two 2" stacks. I'll eventually add it to the 2 1/2 stack once i find one. Lowe's does not sell them.

All in all I'm glad i redone it. The one odd size pipe looks a little awkward at first glance but flow much better air so i can live with that.Plus its a little different and thats my style.:mimbrules:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i wish my cuts were that clean!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good! It doesnt look near as our of place as this one I saw w/ a 3" full intake


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks good. Did you find ABS pipe in Tupelo or did you paint them black? I looked everywhere, Lowes, Home Depot, Skruggs and that place on Green street. Nobody had it.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I used white PVC and painted it black. But i believe theres a place called Ralfco or Rafco...something like that.Its in Nettleton. They sell ABS pipe i think.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Was it too big to go through the frame with the 2 1/2?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I tried unsuccessfully to go under. The fittings were just to large. Someone else might find a way to do it with a piece of rubber hose or by cutting the fittings some how.

I actually had to trim a little of two of the fittings to make it work like it is.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have an idea bu tI have no clue if it would fit, would take the use of 2 3" rubber 90* though..


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i will pay yah to come to SC and do mine that neat.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I could see where it would be a little harder to go through the frame with it. The 2 " fittings are all butted up and they're shorter come to think of it.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Another problem i run in to is the coil thats mounted to the frame. The 2 1/2 fittings were hitting the coil so it would need to be relocated to make room.I was not about doing that at all.

Polaris425,if your talking about turning one rubber 90 down off the air box then connecting another rubber 90 to it facing up...that just might work.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

sandman7655 said:


> i will pay yah to come to SC and do mine that neat.


Haha I'd help you for free if you drive to MS :bigok:


----------



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

im curious how you got your cuts so clean


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Truth is there not all that clean. Not bad but not great either. They just look like it in the pics. I used a razor knife this go around to cut them.


----------



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

i have tried a hole saw, the razor knife..still cant get a good clean cut, had to wrap the plastic with silicone hose in like a 8mm


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

looks good....if it was possible to get the 2.5" to come out the middle i think it would look even better

Scott


----------



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

im working on a full 3 inch center right now.....we will see how it pans out over the weekend


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> I tried unsuccessfully to go under. The fittings were just to large. Someone else might find a way to do it with a piece of rubber hose or by cutting the fittings some how.
> 
> I actually had to trim a little of two of the fittings to make it work like it is.


I´m working on this right now, and I did pass it under with 2 90´s but I had to cut them, and also I had to relocate the coil that you talk about, I´m not finished yet, will post pics when I do


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

If you cant get it to work by going under you can just go around. Thats what i did and it works great!!


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> If you cant get it to work by going under you can just go around. Thats what i did and it works great!!


 thanks man, do you have pictures of the final assembly inside the bike?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Only pics i have are on page 2 of this thread. Best i remember it was 2 90's and a 45 off the rubber to the stack. I had to cut just a small portion off one of the 90's to shorten it up some.


----------

